# Has your pet been hit by a car?



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

All is not lost!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ead_module


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What a part


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

He probably calls that art, I call it sick shit [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

merlin c said:


> He probably calls that art, I call it sick shit [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


+1


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

j8keith said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > He probably calls that art, I call it sick shit [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> ...


+1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YoungOldUn said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Should that not be +2


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

a helicopter?

surely a catamaran would have been more appropriate


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

cats dont really like water though do they ? :lol: still wrong


----------

